# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Профессиональная заточка инструмента: для крупных предприятий и частных лиц

## acontinent

*От остроты промышленного инструмента зависит эффективность работы с ним. Затупившиеся лезвия могут стать причиной остановки оборудования из-за поломки или порчи материала. Покупать собственный станок для заточки дорого и не всегда целесообразно. Необходимость в остром инструменте может возникнуть в разных сферах  строительство, производство мебели, сельское хозяйство, изготовление изделий из металла и дерева.* 





Преимущества правильной заточки промышленного инструмента:продление срока службы оборудования;снижение себестоимости изготавливаемой продукции;повышение эффективности работы деревообрабатывающего производства и мебельной фабрики.В профессиональной заточке инструмента нуждаются как крупные предприятия, так и частные лица.


Мы поинтересовались, сколько стоит в 2022 году стоимость [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Для примера мы выбрали ООО «Компания Глобус». Менеджер сервиса уточнил, что стоимость услуги будет зависеть от типа инструмента. В среднем цена составит от 500 до 5000 рублей. Сложные агрегаты затачиваются только после осмотра мастером, который озвучивает итоговую сумму за услугу.


ООО «Компания Глобус» готова помочь с заточкой следующих инструментов:дисковые и столярные ленточные пилы;фасонные и концевые фрезы;строгальные, гильотинные, дробильные и дисковые ножи;ножницы;стамески;резцы для токарных станков по дереву;цепи для электро/бензопил;ножи для мясорубок;секаторы;кусторезы и т.д.


Также могут мастера выполнить шлифовку параллельных упоров для форматно-раскроечных, круглопильных и фрезерных станков. 


Компания предлагает изготовление бланкетных профильных ножей любой сложности из быстрорежущей стали и заготовок с твердосплавной напайкой по эскизам и чертежам заказчика.


Оплата услуги возможна как наличными, так и безналичным способом. Между компанией по заточке инструмента и заказчиком заключается контракт, в котором указывается срок выполнения работы и ее стоимость. Оборудование можно привести самостоятельно по адресу: г. Мытищи, Московская обл., Силикатная ул., дом 31, здание склад. кирпич лит. В, кабинет 3. Также есть вариант отправить инструмент курьером для заточки.


Веб-сайт: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Служба сервиса: +7 (916) 346-90-41


Отдел продаж: +7 (499) 322-32-46, +7 (915) 035-89-61


Email: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

